# :: ECS Tuning :: Holiday Sale and Massive Holiday Giveaway 2009



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

:: ECS Tuning :: Holiday Sale – Nearly Website Wide Savings - Up to 25% Off
In the spirit of the holiday season, ECS Tuning is proud to announce our 2009 Holiday Sale! We are running a nearly website wide savings on all products up to 25% off. Some APR items may be more than 25% off! Have you been waiting to get you car that much needed maintenance item? Or maybe you have been waiting for the right time to order a Big Brake Kit? There has never been a better time than now, order before the sale is over and save some serious cash.
This sale will only stick around for the 2009 holiday season, so jump on our website www.ECStuning.com and order that product you've been waiting for today. This sale won't last long so order soon!

*Looking for the holiday giveaway? Click HERE*


_Modified by [email protected] at 7:59 AM 12/2/2009_


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

I wanted to highlight some of the products on sale for the A6 this year:
 Brake Pads – Hawk and EBC both on sale 10% off and up!
Upgrading or replacing the brake pads on your vehicle to a higher performance brake pad can provide a significant improvement in pedal feel, reduction of brake fade and stopping distance. Whether you want a pad to reduce brake dust, increase stopping power, or both – we have a pad for you. Chances are, its on sale now!

 Forge Diverter Valves – 10% off
Completely serviceable valve. Buy one valve & never buy another! Contains aluminum piston with O-Ring seal versus OEM rubber diaphragm that commonly fails on high performance applications. Fits in stock location without any modifications.

 Car Covers – *88% off!!!*


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Holiday Sale and Massive Holiday Giveaway 2009 ([email protected])*

Wheel spacers are up to 25% off!!! Don't miss out on this sale!
Click here for spacers


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-BumpIt(1262034615805)*

Better hurry and order! Our Holiday Sale ends this Sunday (1/3/10) at 11:59 pm EST!


_Modified by [email protected] at 11:35 AM 12/29/2009_


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-BumpIt(1262277294912)*

This is the last weekend to order at our sale pricing! Our Holiday Sale ends this Sunday (1/3/10) at 11:59 pm EST!


----------

